# .

## Khalid

.  .   .  ,    ,  .,     ,   .,  ,   .,   ,   ,  ..  ..  ,    .        .....   .        .     .  .  , .  ..... ?   .  . .

----------


## Enter

?
,     ,   .
    ,       ,    . 
  ,     ,         ,    ,       ,     . 
..,         ,      "".
  "".

----------


## Khalid

, ,, ,  .  ,   ,  .  .  ,   , ...     ....      . 
 .....  .)))))))   

> ?
> ,     ,   .
>     ,       ,    . 
>   ,     ,         ,    ,       ,     . 
> ..,         ,      "".
>   "".

     .   ?, ,  .   

> ?
> ,     ,   .
>     ,       ,    . 
>   ,     ,         ,    ,       ,     . 
> ..,         ,      "".
>   "".

     .   , ""   .  .    ,() , ,   ,    ? 
, ?

----------


## Enter

> .   ?, ,

  ,           ,  ,  ,   . 
    ,          . 
  ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## Khalid

, .

----------


## Enter

> , ""

    .       .
 ,  , .       (    ,      ).   

> ,() , ,   ,    ?

  ,    ,    .

----------


## Khalid

> ,           ,  ,  ,   . 
>     ,          . 
>   ,       ,      ,      .

   , . ..... .....    .....     ?  ?   

> .       .
>  ,  , .       (    ,      ).  
> ,    ,    .

    .....    ?      ,   .  .)))) ,      ,  .))    ,.    ?

----------


## Enter

> .....    ?

     ( ,  ...).
  ,   .          . 
        .

----------


## Khalid

> ( ,  ...).
>   ,   .          . 
>         .

  .    .     ? 
     ,  ,    . ?

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,    . ?

    .

----------


## andy

> .    .     ? 
>      ,  ,    . ?

            "-!!!"

----------


## Khalid

> .

    . .   

> "-!!!"

   ,      ,    . .....    .

----------


## Barga

> ,  ,    . ?

            .   .           .         .   .        .   ,      -  .       .

----------


## Khalid

> .   .           .         .   .        .   ,      -  .       .

   . .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...,    -     .          ,  -    ...  ,   ,   .           ,   -    ,   -   ... ,   -  -... ,   ,  ,   ... ,   . .   -  ...

----------


## bvn

,         ... ,   -,          -         ;)
.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ;)

  ... .

----------


## Karen

,  *Jedi_Lee*.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  Jedi_Lee.

  ...    ,  . **:    ...  -   ...     ...      ,    ...      ""   ...          ,   ...

----------


## bvn

> ...    ,  .

     ,    ...       ? ;)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ? ;)

----------


## AlexDS

> ,  ,    . ?

       ,         .
   ,      ,                    .
1.         ?
2.    ,     ?
3.           1991.?
4.  ?       ?
5.     ""       ?
6.          ?
 ... ...
   .       )))   

> ,      ,    . .....    .

        ,    .
,      ,   ,   ...    " "?

----------


## Victorious

,     ,   .
 -  ,        .

----------


## AlexDS

> . .

   ... )))))
  )))) ...   ,            ,    .          .

----------


## Victorious

> " "?

    - ,   .  .

----------


## AlexDS

> 

  ...        ,     .
-       .    .
-               . .

----------


## Pentax

:      ,     )))      ...!!!...

----------

